

Is it professional to cheat the boss? - Qedanne
http://blog.jaoo.dk/2008/06/19/is-it-professional-to-cheat-the-boss/

======
bscofield
Does the opinion on this change when you're cheating "the boss" vs. when
you're cheating a client? Using billed time without permission seems different
to me...

~~~
Qedanne
Good question! In my opinion it must be billed time because the client should
be the one paying for the quality software - and I don't call it cheating.

------
known
"Is it professional for boss to cheat you?"

